# Reptile Radiator with Rhino Vivariums



## fyrewhyp (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I'll start with an apology as this is going to be a rather large post, but I'd prefer to get all the facts across instead of leaving anything out 

Right to begin with I have kept various snakes for a number of years including Boa's, pythons and whatever was under a rock when I was in Africa 

I had to give up my collection about 3 years back due to personal reasons, but now as my circumstances have changed I have decided to start a small collection of the snakes I have always wanted.

The plan is to keep Piebald Royals and ETB's. My experience from my past has always been to provide heat from the top to bottom (so to speak), usually this was achieved by using Ceramic heaters in standard wooden vivs controlled by a standard pulse proportional stat.
I have never used mat stats as there is some silly thing in my head where I have always been concerned about the ambient temp of the viv. Therefore the reasoning for my heat choice was to create a hotspot and warm the air as well.

Now that’s out the way here's the question!!! (Finally some scream  )

I am very interested in the Rhino Vivariums available in this country, I think their price is good the build looks brilliant and it’s also a nice looking tank to put display snakes in. The issue I face is that the standard viv's are recommended having the temperature requirements controlled via a heat mat which I'm not experienced with or willing to try out for the first time with a £1000 + snake.

From peoples experience over here especially those with royals, have any of you got your Royals just on Mats and if so knowing how cold this place can get what do you do about ambient air temps? Also has anyone had experience with the reptile radiators? I can order a higher model of the Rhino viv to fir the radiator - what’s your experience with these units?

I.e. the question being asked here, if I gave you a Piebald and a Rhino viv - what would you do in order to maintain the correct temps for the snake?

For those of you who got this far, thank you for taking the time to read this and happy New Year to all


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't help you, but was wondering something along these lines the other day. So will be interested to see. :2thumb:


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

if you ask, alan at rhino vivs will fit the reptile radiators in for you. most people here do use mats to heat royals,yes. but the rooms they are in are normally at a decent background temp so the mats just provide the hot spots.
if the room you are keeping the royals is cold id either put a oil filled rad in there to help with background temps and use a mat(always stat'd of course!) for the hot spot,or set the vivs up using the reptile rads(guarded and stat'd) as they will heat the air in the viv also.
for the etb id use the reptile rads.they are great for aboreal animals.
i wish they made larger reptile radiators to be honest as id use them for all my reptiles-just like the pro heat panels in the USA(never hear anything but good news about them)


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Talk to Alan at rhinovivs. I got a couple of Rhinos with a plate fitted to mount an AHS heater if required.


----------



## Regal Pythons (Feb 6, 2009)

*Rhino viv heating for royals*

I keep two ultramels, a pastel ghost and a pied in my rhinos. I keep the room at normal house temps. I use ahs and reptile radiators (with guards) to maintain 27 to 29 degree air temps and I use heat mats mounted externally (insulated externally to ensure all heat directed upward). Both are controlled by thermostats, AHS has a secondary over heating cut out for additional peace of mind. This really is the best viv set up available for unheated rooms allowing good humidity control and ease of disinfecting. I use newspaper off cuts as a substrate with plastic hides. For smaller collections I feel it is cheaper than heating the room to 27. Hope this helps!


----------



## Hull royal python (Jan 20, 2010)

OK maybe im going to sound a little stupid but i thought the reptile radiators had built in stats ?? i have never even seen one in real life [only net pics] so i only know what the shops say about them..
so they only have a emergency cut out and not a stat???


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

fyrewhyp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll start with an apology as this is going to be a rather large post, but I'd prefer to get all the facts across instead of leaving anything out
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
like most have said..
it all depends on your set up.
I heat all my vivs just with a mat, but the ambient air temp is around 76-78 in winter (breeding season ) and 79-84 in summer months.

If you are keeping them in a cooler room..then personally I would use (depending on what size viv) Use a AHS or rep rad - with a heat mat.

Hope this helps.

Alan

www.rhinovivs.com .......................................................................www.iconboas.com​


----------

